# Teddy in ER



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Sitting with my 4 mo ragdoll , Teddy in the er. He has 106 fever and has been off his food and peed, pooped on the floor. I pray he will be ok, just got over giardia -now this on Christmas Eve


----------



## rural-cat (Dec 6, 2013)

awwwww, poor teddy!

i hope it's something that can be easily treated.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Omg so horrific, they are testing for FIP...
Please pray he is four months old, I need a miracle


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Poor Teddy!! What an awful way to spend Christmas! I hope he feels better soon. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Horrible to be facing a fatal disease on Christmas I am shaking waiting for the results


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

This is so sad, how long have you had Teddy??


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

One month


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh no  I hope it turns out to be something easily treated 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Ohhh poor you and Teddy. Wishing you the best


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG...Have you heard anything yet??
I am praying for a Christmas Miracle for Teddy and you...
Hugs and prayers
We're here for you...


----------



## Siskin (Nov 2, 2013)

My prayers are with you, waiting for a positive update


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks for the support, everyone. 
Good and bad news. 
Good news is not FIP. Huge relief. 
Bad news is a fever of unknown origin with elevated white cell count, fever is over 106 , he is being hospitalized, getting IV fluids and broad spectrum antibiotics. 
It was heart wrenching to leave him, he is just such a sweet lovebug baby, and I know he was scared, but he is critically ill. 
Please pray for us, the bills are HUGE, he has been sick off and on since I got him, and I have a 6 yo son who needs this cat to thrive. We got a ragdoll intentionally because of my sons anxiety, and need for unconditional love. They are bonded, and so is our other cat, Pazu. 
I need this kitten simply because I love him with all my heart. It was like God sent him for us, like he knew what we needed, and I can't bear the thought of losing him so young. 
Four months is too young. 
Prayers or good vibes, please.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOTS OF HUGS AND PRAYERS
ARE ON THEIR WAY ...
TO YOU, TEDDY AND YOUR LITTLE BOY!!!
We are here for you...


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Teddy needs you to be strong for him now. Let him know he has someone to fight the battle with!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you, it has been hard keeping a happy face tonight for my son's sake, on Christmas Eve. And it truly sucks that Teddy won't be home for opening presents. Blah. 
Trying not to google, just trying to keep calm and be strong


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Your little boy looks so adorable!! 
How old is he??


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

4 mos old


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Speechie said:


> 4 mos old


Ummm...I actually was inquiring about your "Two Legged Boys" age!!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Lol! 6 yo!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

He is in the first grade, a lively, bright sensitive kid, who will be devastated if Teddy dies.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Speechie said:


> Lol! 6 yo!


I thought he looked older than 4 months!! 
The picture of him and Teddy is precious!
They for sure, look like Best Buddies!
Hugs and Prayers


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Praying for all of you for a Christmas miracle...

God, Please spare Teddy's life. His human family wants to spend more years with him...

Please.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I will be praying for Teddy and your family. Is hope the little guy recovers quickly and is home soon. Hang in there. Sending you hugs and good thoughts!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you, your positive thoughts and prayers mean a lot to us!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Great update!! The vets office says Teddy's fever has responded well to the meds and fluids!! Yay! Fingers crossed he can come home tonight!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Good news! Keep us posted.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

GREAT news! This will be a nice Christmas gift to have him back!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Thank you for taking good care of Teddy. Im glad he is coming home today. Do you have an ear thermometer?


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

I do have an ear thermometer, good thought, given that it is a fever of unknown origin. I will be uneasy for a while until I know he is truly past this illness. 
I had to take care of him, he is an angel kitty, the techs are in LOVE with him. The bills are huge, but he would surely have died without quick care.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Can't wait to hold him!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

True the thermometer wont diagnose what is wrong but will alert you if things take a turn for the worse again. A scale helps too, quick way to monitor if the cat is thriving or not. Im so happy for you that he is doing better and coming home.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

YAY!! HAPPY HAPPY DANCE!! 
This is Great News!! I pray Teddy just gets better and better!
Your little two-legged boy will be soooo happy too!!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

The vet stopped the fluids, now they are waiting to see if the temp stays down. Stay down temp!!! 
My son and other kitty are really missing Teddy. Pazu looks lost with out his baby brother. He keeps wandering searching for him. 
Those temps need to stay down!!


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Yay, that's good news


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

God, we thank you for the good response Teddy has shown. 

We continue to pray that he continues on the path of full recovery.

We thank you on this day, Christmas day....


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Do you think you might be able to bring Teddy home today??
If you get to...
use the vanilla (flavoring) trick and put some between Teddys shoulder blades, that way he won't smell so much like the vets place and Pazu won't be so suspicious of him!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

*Worse, noooooo*

Bad news, his fever is back up to 106. They still don't know what is wrong. 
More prayers we are distraught


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh this is terrible! Poor Teddy! I absolutely hate mystery illnesses...
If something can be pinned down, then there's a good starting point to go from...
Prayers for You and Teddy, that he pulls through this crisis...
Lots of Hugs and Prayers being sent your way!


----------



## az1027 (Dec 21, 2013)

Definitely praying for a Christmas miracle for you and your kitty!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your Teddy. Good for you for getting him the best of care. I really hope he gets to come home soon.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

OMG, I'm so sorry for what you are going through. All fingers and paws crossed in this household that he will recover, and soon! atback


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Sending positive thoughts for you and your sweet baby boy (((hugs)))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Have you heard anything from the Vet??
Hugs and Prayers♡


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Tonight's update. His fever is still 105, the vet I spoke with today actually said FIP is NOT ruled out despite the blood results yesterday. When I called this am at 6 his temp was normal, then spiked up again an hour later. His white blood cells were high, but he is not responding to the antibiotic. 
My husband and I went in to visit him, to hold him and talk with him. I told him how much we loved him, that Pazu and our son miss him so much. He was pretty tired, no purring, not himself, but they had given him some meds that may have made him a bit sleepy. It was sad seeing him wearing a cone, and having an IV in. 

Tomorrow morning an internal med specialist is coming in to give her opinion. I am so worried it may be bad news. 

When he first peed put of the box, I noticed it was really bright vivid yellow urine, anyone with FIP experience, I'd like to know what happened with your kitty. His belly is a bit extended with some ascites. 

Crying and lost here tonight, putting on a brave face for our son.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am so sorry about Baby Teddy, having to go through all this and of course you and your family. Thinking about you guys and praying for a diagnosis and treatment.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Thinking about you all! Having just gone through this I know how terrifying it is. Stay strong!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Home from work and dinner...
I wanted to check in and see how everything was going...
And reading your last post has me tearing up...
I am so sorry you are all going through 
this...
I do know how agonizing it is...I've been there...
Many prayers for You and Your little family...
Prayers for Teddys recovery...
Please let your son know how many people care about Teddy...
Hugs and Prayers♡♡♡♡
Sharon


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Holding teddy ...and all of you, in prayer....


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Still 106 fever today, internal med is in with him now. Waiting for the call, I am afraid things do not look good, my sons heart is breaking. This is excruciating.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

OMG so sorry, but hang in there - many prayers going Teddy's way. Hold on strong, well-loved boy!!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

FIP going to bring him home to die


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Words cannot express how so, so sorry I am for you, your family and your beloved Teddy. There is nothing that can lighten this burden for you right now, but try to take comfort in the fact that we are all with you and that your Teddy had so much love in his little lifetime, and that he shared that with all of you. 

And it's not fair, and it sucks - all of that and more...:cussing


----------



## NBrazil (May 16, 2013)

So sorry for this turn of events, heartbreaking. 

I've just re-read a typical contract from a Ragdoll breeder, and while I'm not saying he could be replaced in any way by this, unfortunately they do not cover anything other than congenital or hereditary causes of death (I don't know about your contract, couldn't hurt to check - or even appeal to the breeder. At least let them know, regardless, as responsible breeders are always interested in learning about/from their placements. It just depends.)

That much being said, I'm saying a prayer for you and your son in this difficult time. Nothing in life is guaranteed, and this is a terrible way for this lesson to play out. I'm also praying for Teddy. Please note that animals do not fear crossing over as do people, so he is spared that. Just keep him as comfortable as possible and cherish his little spirit and the short time he had with you, much too short. :sad:

Blessings.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh Speechie, I'm so sorry. Big hugs to you and your family, especially your little boy. Give Teddy lots of love.


----------



## SunnyValentine (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm so sorry


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm so very sorry you're going through this trying and sad, sad time. You must be exhausted, emotionally and physically. You need to try and relax a bit, rest. Enjoy as much "Teddy time" as you can with your son. Take many pictures for lots of memories to look at.
My heart goes out to you, and I wish peace for you and your son. 
I'll say a prayer for little Teddy.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you, Teddy is sitting on my lap, he is comfortable, that much I can do


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Speechie...So very very sorry...
I am crying right now as well...after reading your post...
I was so praying for a Special Miracle for Teddy this morning...

I pray now, that you have some supportive loved ones there...
My heart aches for the pain this is causing for your family, especially your son...
I know how hard it can be to explain something like this to a child...

I am glad you brought Teddy home, so he can be where he is most familiar and where he is loved...

His little Spirit will Fly Free, knowing he was loved and cherished, for the time he had here...

HUGS
Sharon


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm so sorry for that. That is terrible news. You gave him a very loving home though


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh, I am so sorry! Poor baby! Please give him lots of hugs and kisses. I wish there was something I could do for him. I will continue praying for you, Teddy and your family.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

ThAnk you, we are trying to help our son see that dying can be a peaceful process, that Teddy is loved and comfortable, and that we will be sad and miss him, but we made his short life happy


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

He is happy in a nest of animals by the fire


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

P.S.
Pazu will be missing his buddy too...
Let your Son know this...and perhaps they can console each other...

When I've had a cat that's 'passed' I've given my others the chance to sniff and say their goodbyes...
It does seem to help with their closure...
as to why, the other one is no longer there.

Share with your Son, 'The Rainbow Bridge'
Or one of the other poems, you might find here on the forum...

My heart goes out to you...
HUGS and PRAYERS
Sharon


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh, this absolutely breaks my heart - for you, for Teddy and for your son. It is a terrible, tragic lesson about life and death. Please keep us posted with updates, even the bad news. I know this must have you torn up. (((hugs))) to your family.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

That is such a BEAUTIFUL Picture of Teddy by the fire...
HUGS
Sharon


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm so, so sorry. My heart is just breaking for you all.


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear poor Teddy is sick.

I will say a prayer to St. Francis for you, your son and Teddy.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Speechie, 
Did the Vet give Teddy ANY chances?? Or any advice, or medications???

My head says one thing...
But my heart still hopes for some kind of a Miracle for you all...

HUGS and PRAYERS
Sharon


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't really know how to say this. I don't want to come across as unfeeling. But here it is. 

If the vet is certain of the diagnosis and if it's effusive FIP, then I would have the family time with Teddy and say all goodbyes and then I would go to the vet to allow him to take his trip to the Bridge.

I've cared for a number of kitties with effusive FIP at the shelter and the end is very difficult. It's not something I would want my cats to have to endure.

This is only my opinion based only on my personal experiences. I wish you every bit of comfort and peace you can attain during this time.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Checking in to see how you are all holding up...
HUGS
Sharon


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

NebraskaCat said:


> I don't really know how to say this. I don't want to come across as unfeeling. But here it is.
> 
> If the vet is certain of the diagnosis and if it's effusive FIP, then I would have the family time with Teddy and say all goodbyes and then I would go to the vet to allow him to take his trip to the Bridge.
> 
> ...


You come across as very caring, and yes, I am watching Teddy carefully for any sign of discomfort. He is still eating, drinking, jumping up on our laps and wanting to be groomed by Pazu. His belly is fairly distended and his respiratory rate is 30. 

I am starting to realize we may need to take him in tonight, if he shows any further deterioration, 

If you don't mind my asking, generally how long did your kitties have in this condition? I was hoping that we'd have him one last overnight and bring him in to our local vet tomorrow as needed to let him go. The only vet open tonight is the ER vet a 35 min drive. 

I am glad we all had a chance to say goodbye. It has been really painful, and my son is coping the best he can. Just when you think you are all cried out, more tears flow.

Thank you for your honest, concerned post, and I so appreciate it, we do not want Teddy to suffer needlessly. 

The vet is 95% sure, biopsy would give definitive diagnosis, but wouldn't change the course of action, so we chose a hospice mindset, to love him up and let him go in peace knowing he is loved.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Pazu had time to groom his baby...heart breaking


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Crying...
It's a Beautiful and Heartbreaking 
picture...

Hugs and Prayers
Sharon


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

That photo is heartwarming & heartbreaking at the same time. Good older sibling.

As far as the timing, I don't have a good answer. I guess usually it was anywhere from half a day to a couple days. The symptoms you're watching are what I would watch - abdominal distension and respiration. The normal "sick cat" symptoms may occur, lethargy and lack of appetite, but usually it's the breathing that's the sign.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I am so sorry Speechie...but at the same time, glad that Teddy has had this time with your family to know love and to be able to say goodbye. My thoughts are with you and your family as you go through this....I know it is not easy!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Ok, thank you, Nebraska cat. I appreciate that very much.
His resp rate is 30-40, he is resting comfortably, I am torn as to wait till the morning or take him tonight while my son sleeps. 
Ugh. I so want to do right by this little love. 
I think I'll call the clinic and ask for advice.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you, mochas mommy. 
If anyone can have a beautiful death, it seems to be that way for Teddy so far. He is loved beyond belief, he is taking bites of his favorite food, and he is lounging by the fire with me, reaching out his paw to touch me at times. 
My heart is breaking with the exquisite pain and sheer love I feel simultaneously. 
I joined this group a few weeks ago because I had a new kitten to share. I never thought I'd need this kind of support this soon. 

Many thanks to everyone


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Teddy is so blessed to know such love, and you all are so blessed to be the ones to give it to him....

gentle hugs for the tears, and kisses for the smiles


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

If tears could talk....maybe I would have words of comfort for you. But words are so inadequate in a situation like this. My heart is breaking.
Since he is a ragdoll, did you get him from a breeder?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Speechie, 
I've gone through these vigils so many times...and it never gets easier...
You do feel the empty space in your heart from the loss...
it does fill in, in time, 
with the happy and funny memories you shared.
For all the heartache I've gone through with some of my furkids... 
I still wouldn't trade the time I had with them in my life...
For anything...

Teddy is loved...and he knows that, it is something he can feel and sense from all of you...
With him reaching out his little paw to touch you...
I think he's trying to reassure you and letting you know...
Everything will be alright and its ok to let him go...
Hugs for you and your son
and gentle strokes for Teddy...
Sharon


----------



## NBrazil (May 16, 2013)

Speechie said:


> Thank you, mochas mommy.
> If anyone can have a beautiful death, it seems to be that way for Teddy so far. He is loved beyond belief, he is taking bites of his favorite food, and he is lounging by the fire with me, reaching out his paw to touch me at times.
> _My heart is breaking with the exquisite pain and sheer love I feel simultaneously. _
> I joined this group a few weeks ago because I had a new kitten to share. I never thought I'd need this kind of support this soon.
> ...


As you are doubtless experiencing, cats live in the moment... they have no fear of the future or of death. The actual crossing over is like the changing (shedding) of fur in a season, only quicker. I think in this case he is likely to pick up on the love that you feel and have given him in his short life, reaching out a paw to let you know it... and because you are so in touch with him, counting on you to guide him to rainbow bridge. You'll see, he won't be afraid, especially if you are there beside him (I know! But it is for him and closure.)

My take on these things are from a more mystical, spiritual point of view - which I've studied extensively in order to understand things such as this and how/why they play out. Funny thing is, even understanding it my heart nearly broke when the vet thought my Ragdoll had a heart condition. I haven't had an animal in my life for over 30 years and was nearly overwhelmed by the love that developed so quickly... such that it was only six weeks before that my place was nice and quiet - but those 90 minutes at the cardiologist made me see how empty it was. I was stunned with the feelings I developed so quickly.

The point of all of that last bit is to say even with what I believe, I don't know how I will take it emotionally should I outlive my fur family (at my age and with a chronic condition it is possible)... or should I need to make such a choice. Can I take my own medicine and understanding? Yes. Will I cry, I'm certain of it. Which is all the more strange to me because until I had my own furbaby, I always looked at those who cried over the death of a pet as somewhat strange. I TOTALLY GET IT KNOW.

So, all I wanted to do was comfort you by imparting some of what I've learned about this process from the animal's point of view. You have rightly so called this a "beautiful death" - in the love of his family, there are things much, much worse. I'm certain that there is not only a gift for him, but one for your family - it just isn't visible now... only the exquisite pain from a human point of view, and unconditional love from a feline point of view.

Yes, I'm verbose - but it is because I care so much and am kind of clumsy at displaying it. Just listen to your heart (and his breath) and you will know when he is ready, sweet Teddy.


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

I have followed this post and it is heartbreaking..........please take comfort in the fact that many of us have been where you are and the pain is undeniably real. I won't go into my loss but it is something I will never forget and think about often. I wish I had time to say goodbye while he was still here and yet mine would have to wait until he was already gone.
Hold your baby and tell him how much his little life has meant to you and what you'll take from it from here forward. ( which I'm sure you have, so I guess I'm speaking internally )
Just know that your life is richer and more compassionate for having known your little love. It's a gift that not everyone is lucky enough to experience.
Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Lexie's mom (Aug 31, 2013)

Oh Speechie, my heart breaks for you. I can't imagine your pain. My fur babies were 12 and 17 when we had to make the decision to let them go and it was the hardest thing I ever had to do. But know that when you make that decision it is the most loving thing you can do for Teddy. I'm sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I just read this entire thread, I haven't been on for a few days. I'm so sorry. I'm glad you are having this time with your baby now, and can't imagine how painful this is for all of you. I'm just heartbroken for you all.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Poor little guy has been through a lot in his short life. Thankfully he has someone who cares enough about him to go through it together. Absolutely heartbreaking :'(


----------



## bobbycos (Aug 5, 2013)

love him all you can


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Speechie, 
Maybe you've already thought about this...
But after you've let Teddys Spirit Fly...
Ask your Son to help you write a memorial for Teddy,
Ask him what would he like people to know about Teddy, that made him Special...
You can tell your Son, 
this way Teddy will live on...
in the hearts of others, as well...

This can be a start to the healing process by giving a Very Special Meaning to the closure process...
Where we honor, cherish and share memories of those,
Whos Spirits had to Fly...
Because they were called to a different home...
Hugs and prayers
Sharon


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I just read its FIP. Tears ....for Teddy and your family. I cant find words to express my sympathy Id like to convey. Others have done it so eloquently in previous posts. Im sending comforting energy for all of you.

Of all the situations Ive faced, FIP has been the worst. I dont mean to be a downer. But when your sweet boy stops eating and acts like he cant get comfortable swiftly help him transition to his new life. Im so glad he is in your care.

You should notify the breeder of this when you feel up to it.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Hugs for you, family and little Teddy.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone. We had a peaceful night in part because I went out to the ER clinic to get oral buprenorphine to keep Teddy comfortable. He and Pazu slept on our bed. He stopped eating this morning, he has been up to drink and use the little box. I can see he is slowly leaving us, I dosed him with the buprenorphine and we have a final appt at 1 pm with our regular vet. He still grooms a bit, purrs a bit, but is definitely withdrawing, and we are ready. He has told me it is time to fly.

He truly is a special little soul, thank you for sharing your stories as well, the people who have been here it helps to know I am not alone in this painful place. Teddy has enchanted everyone he met, our friends, the vet techs who knew him only in sickness, and of course our little family. 

Prayers for a quiet peaceful passing, please.


----------



## Ears and Tails (Jun 22, 2013)

At times like this we wonder why something so awful can happen to such an innocent animal. As others have said it is so hard now. What you and your family are going through is agonizing to say the least. I know that Teddy was given to you because you have a special place in your home and heart to handle this. You have given Teddy the best gift you could possibly give, a loving home that only someone special like you can. The way you have taken care of Teddy and helped him he is something you can always remember and a lesson in life for your son. You gave all you had for this kitten. I really think it was meant to be because without a doubt you have the kindest heart of ALL. 



May you find peace in this awful situation because you did more than most would do for Teddy. That is something you can always remember. I hope your memories will also have joy in them for the short time Teddy was with you.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Speechie,

I am so terribly sorry for what is happening to your beloved Teddy and to your family. It is heartbreaking. Many of us here have faced having to make this final decision on behalf of our ailing beloveds. You certainly aren't alone in this experience, if that helps at all.

I have not read through this entire thread, so I don't know if anyone else has made this recommendation. Please forgive the redundancy if it has already been mentioned. If you are not having your vet come to your home for the euthanasia, I strongly recommend you bring Teddy's body home with you so that Pazu will have the opportunity to acknowledge his passing. Animals have an innate understanding of death, and they typically accept it without substantial upset as a natural process. BUT, Pazu won't be able to do that unless he can see Teddy's body after death. If Pazu doesn't get to see Teddy's body, he may go through a prolonged period of anxiety and grief.

I know you have your young son to consider, as well, so perhaps you could have a relative take him out for a treat while Pazu says his goodbye to Teddy. That would also give you time to take care of Teddy's remains, however you choose to do so.

Again, I am so sad and sorry for all of you.

I wish you all a peaceful grief,

Laurie


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Speechie,
I so agree with what Laurie has just said...

I know Pazu has been grooming and cuddling with Teddy...
But Pazu needs to know that Teddys Spirit has Flown...
And Teddy isn't just missing somewhere...
There isn't a sadder picture, than a cat that keeps looking...for the one it was bonded with...

Pazu might just do a thourgh sniff and walk away...
Or try one last grooming session to say goodbye...
Just don't be suprised by what you might witness...

I don't know what you plan for Teddy as far as cremation or burial goes...

I am lucky (?) enough to be able to bury mine, on my property...
They are buried in a pillowcase with a favorite toy...
Solar Lights and a Garden Angel watch over them...

I know their Spirits aren't there...
But it still helps make me feel better...

Cremation is a way to go, if you move around a lot...

You know your Son, as only a mother can...
So you will know how much to involve him with any of this...

Hugs and Prayers for all of you
Sharon


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

Speechie said:


> Thanks everyone. We had a peaceful night in part because I went out to the ER clinic to get oral buprenorphine to keep Teddy comfortable. He and Pazu slept on our bed. He stopped eating this morning, he has been up to drink and use the little box. I can see he is slowly leaving us, I dosed him with the buprenorphine and we have a final appt at 1 pm with our regular vet. He still grooms a bit, purrs a bit, but is definitely withdrawing, and we are ready. He has told me it is time to fly.
> 
> He truly is a special little soul, thank you for sharing your stories as well, the people who have been here it helps to know I am not alone in this painful place. Teddy has enchanted everyone he met, our friends, the vet techs who knew him only in sickness, and of course our little family.
> 
> Prayers for a quiet peaceful passing, please.


You all are in our prayers

Dave and Katie
Along with our furry friends, Gadget, Oreo, Cotton and Roxy


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Yes Speechie, we all understand. We have been there...

It's leaves one's heart hemmoraging for a while (at least it did mine), when I had to say goodbye to two of my girls last year, 10 weeks apart. And both were unexpected.

But I chose a hemmoraging heart over asking them to suffer...
Special prayers of all of you...

Teddy's place in your lives, even for a brief time, is a blessing indeed.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Teddy is gone, it was peaceful, he is free


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

My very heartfelt condolences to you all Speechie. I'm so sad and sorry for your loss.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

From me as well - virtual hugs to all of you. So, so sorry for what you have and are going through.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you, one more photo to share of my son saying goodbye this morning. 
So very sweet, and so incredibly sad.

Also, I want to share I talked with the breeder this AM, she was very sad, apologetic, yet a little defensive. Teddy came to us with giardia and ear mites, only to succumb to FIP. I am sure she didn't intend to sell a sick kitten, she offered us a free kitten when we are ready in a few months, but the ER vet told us her breeding program will be high risk for further FIP, so not to accept. I happen to agree. I asked her to take any $ she was to return to us and get all of her cats tested for giardia and corona virus, and to not breed anymore unless they were all clear. 
I hope it doesn't offend anyone here, but I felt I owed it to Teddy and any future kittens to speak up and ask her to consider changing her practices. I had no idea I got a sick kitten, and this is my first experience buying from a breeder. She is also a new breeder, and inexperienced. We both learned a painful lesson. 
God bless baby Teddy, 
I will get another fur baby someday when we are ready. I am still in love with ragdoll temperament, but I now know what to ask, and the vet has a solid recommendation for me. 

Bless anyone who read this all the way through. I just needed to get that out. 

Snuggling Pazu and my son right now. Seeking comfort and feeling the love.


----------



## Ears and Tails (Jun 22, 2013)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

:angelTeddy could not have been placed in a more loving home. Thank you for not letting him suffer any longer. He will have lots and lots of Cat Forum kitty friends to keep him company!
I'm still crying.......


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

... RIP little Teddy


----------



## Siskin (Nov 2, 2013)

I will not make a lengthy reply as words are insufficient. Better than words is the collective singing of our hearts. Just hear it and let the tears flow free with no inhibition. Little Teddy came into your lives to teach you that death is not the end, but only the changing of a chapter in life. A new chapter has begun in which Teddy watches over all of you in spirit.


----------



## artiesmom (Jul 4, 2012)

I am so sorry....((hugs)) to you, your son and family. 
I have been following this thread..
I think you did the right thing with the breeder. The Vet sounds like he has very good advice. 
(((hugs)))


----------



## NBrazil (May 16, 2013)

Words cannot express how I'm feeling. (Older man crying for little Teddy.)

So sorry how this played out... and I simply add my voice to what others are saying.

RIP Teddy.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Speechie said:


> I am sure she didn't intend to sell a sick kitten, she offered us a free kitten when we are ready in a few months, but the ER vet told us her breeding program will be high risk for further FIP, so not to accept. I happen to agree. I asked her to take any $ she was to return to us and get all of her cats tested for giardia and corona virus, and to not breed anymore unless they were all clear.


RIP Teddy.

Speechie, you did the right thing by Teddy by asking the breeder to check and take better pre-cautions. 

Im sure she means well, and perhaps was startled at what happened, but hopefully when she has time, she will see the wisdom in your suggestion....

Speechie I am so very sorry about Teddy. 
God Bless you all for doing the right thing by him, even though it hurts tremdously...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Speechie,
I'm so glad it was a peaceful cross over for Teddy...

Teddy forever playing at the 'Bridge'...
Never lonely, 
so many new friends to greet you
and play with!
You brought Sunshine into the lives of those you've touched here...
You will be missed...
But whenever one of those people...
Feel a Ray of Sun upon them...
They'll know its your Gentle Paw,
that's touching them...
to let them know...
It truly is OK, You are Fine now...
And You Love Them...

Speechie, That is such a Precious Picture of your Son and Teddy together. 

Hugs and Prayers for your Family
Sharon


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

So very sorry about Teddy.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm am so sorry about Teddy. I'm aching for you and your family with tears streaming down my face. Life is not fair sometimes, but I'm glad Teddy was with such a caring family for his short life, he knew more love than so many animals. Heartbreaking


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm so sorry  ((((((hugs))))))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone, your posts are so comforting to me in this sad sad time, I know I made the right choices here, it is just so hard.


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

I just saw this post. I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Teddy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## panacea (Apr 12, 2013)

Ahh...I've been following this thread and tearing up the whole time. I didn't think I'd respond, what could I possibly say to make it better? But I did want to say this:

He loved you, and you loved him. There's not much more one could ask from life. To be well and truly loved is the best we can all hope for. 

If I even consider losing my Sora, my brain kind of seizes up. I'm pretty sure I'll lose it when that day comes. But you have handled this with dignity and grace. I couldn't respect you more. Best of luck to you in the coming weeks.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

panacea said:


> Ahh...I've been following this thread and tearing up the whole time. I didn't think I'd respond, what could I possibly say to make it better? But I did want to say this:
> 
> He loved you, and you loved him. There's not much more one could ask from life. To be well and truly loved is the best we can all hope for.
> 
> If I even consider losing my Sora, my brain kind of seizes up. I'm pretty sure I'll lose it when that day comes. But you have handled this with dignity and grace. I couldn't respect you more. Best of luck to you in the coming weeks.


I am so glad you did reach out and post, thank you, I found your words very comforting.
What we experienced is truly every loving cat owner's nightmare. 
We were well and truly loved. What a gift


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

Speechie said:


> Thank you, one more photo to share of my son saying goodbye this morning.
> So very sweet, and so incredibly sad.
> 
> Also, I want to share I talked with the breeder this AM, she was very sad, apologetic, yet a little defensive. Teddy came to us with giardia and ear mites, only to succumb to FIP. I am sure she didn't intend to sell a sick kitten, she offered us a free kitten when we are ready in a few months, but the ER vet told us her breeding program will be high risk for further FIP, so not to accept. I happen to agree. I asked her to take any $ she was to return to us and get all of her cats tested for giardia and corona virus, and to not breed anymore unless they were all clear.
> ...


Our hearts ache for you, your son, Pazu and the rest of your family. I cannot describe how bad I feel. We have two senior animals and we do not look forward to the day that we have to let them cross the Rainbow Bridge.

You gave Teddy a loving home and would do anything to take his pain away. That is all he asked of you and you went above and beyond that call. You should be proud of that.

God bless.


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

Speechie said:


> Thank you, one more photo to share of my son saying goodbye this morning.
> So very sweet, and so incredibly sad.
> 
> Also, I want to share I talked with the breeder this AM, she was very sad, apologetic, yet a little defensive. Teddy came to us with giardia and ear mites, only to succumb to FIP. I am sure she didn't intend to sell a sick kitten, she offered us a free kitten when we are ready in a few months, but the ER vet told us her breeding program will be high risk for further FIP, so not to accept. I happen to agree. I asked her to take any $ she was to return to us and get all of her cats tested for giardia and corona virus, and to not breed anymore unless they were all clear.
> ...



PS - I hit send to quick. 

I think you did the right thing by telling the breeder to have other litters checked out. These cats should not have to suffer - especially since people are paying a lot of money in some cases.

Personally, I would not be comfortable with breeding/selling sick cats (not that I would do this). I would at least have them vetted by a reputable vet as well as de-wormed, age appropriate shots, etc. All reputable rescues and shelters that I know of do this, sometimes at a loss. I would expect that a breeder would do this as well, especially for the premium they charge.

Teddy is looking down on you and is happy you did this.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

my heart breaks for you and your son. 
His little heart breaking was palpable in the picture. It was enough to make me well up, and tears roll down my face. Such a sweet and sad picture.
R.I.P. little Teddy...


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you. It has been a tough day, it was especially hard feeding Pazu this morning without his kitten sidekick.  
I have already had that feeling that I see him in my peripheral vision, only to realize he's not there. 
My son is healing his heart, when I cried a little this morning, he hugged me and said he is glad Teddy is not hurting that his soul is flying free. Ah, I love this kid. He so deserved this lovely therapy cat. I pray we can find the right kitten/breeder this spring. I know FIP will always be lurking in the darkest fears I carry.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Just a Heads Up...Dont be Shocked if your Son says Teddy visited him...
Kids are so more in Tune...
with some of the things that adults tend to pooh pooh...

I was a lucky kid to have a Mom like I
had...
There's just some things that are hard to explain...
Unless, you to, have had the experience...

Hugs and Prayers for the Healing of your family.
Sharon


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

P.S. Also just wanted to add...
That your Son was trying to comfort you...
Shows he has learned the Gift of 
Empathy...
Which a lot of Adults even seem to lack...
Mom, You are doing a Splendid Job!!
Hugs and Prayers
Sharon


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

A solid recommendation from the vet would weigh very mightily with me. I know your son and the rest of the family will feel the loss of Teddy for a long time, but there is healing in new love. You did a great job with your son and with Teddy. It was not your fault - he had a loving, precious home with you all. Blessings to your family in the new year.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Speechie,
Thinking about your family tonight...
Hope and pray your Son is doing ok and Pazu and You...
Hugs
Sharon


----------



## bobbycos (Aug 5, 2013)

so much love in the pic of your son and teddie

our prayers and condolences for you and your whole family


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you! We are doing ok, it was actually kind of good to go into work today. Pazu is still extra cuddly, which is nice because he's not really snuggly! 

Looking to the future, not forgetting the blessings of the past. I miss that sweet ball of fluff, and I know Pazu will need a new baby to adore soon. 

I want to share that Pazu NEVER hissed at Teddy. Not Once. Not the first day they met, not under the door when Teddy was quarantined. And when Teddy came home from three days at the emergency vet, he smelled so wrong, and what did Pazu do? GROOM him. Thoroughly. No hissing. In all my years of owning cats, I have never seen such blind devotion. I hope he will love a new friend someday again, even though you cannot replace one cat with another, perhaps he will love again...


----------



## stephy (Aug 17, 2011)

I love that picture!! So sweet


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

I have been thinking about all of you a lot as well. Yes, the relationship that Pazu and Teddy had was so completely special, and so rare too. Another way that Teddy blessed your lives. I too hope that Pazu will be able to bond with another kitty some day, and pay Teddy's love forward that way.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Oh that picture is PRICELESS!!
I think you should have it framed, and put it in a special place...


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

It is a cute piccie if them, really shows how Pazu would bear hug him at times. 
Sigh. 
Pazu has crept into Teddy's kitty bed and fell asleep there tonight. I don't have the heart to move him to my bed...sweet kitty.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful picture. Pazu is a special kitty. I am glad you are considering a new fur baby in the future. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## bobbycos (Aug 5, 2013)

Speechie said:


> It is a cute piccie if them, really shows how Pazu would bear hug him at times.
> Sigh.
> Pazu has crept into Teddy's kitty bed and fell asleep there tonight. I don't have the heart to move him to my bed...sweet kitty.


Pazu is missing Teddie and trying his best to be close to him


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Yep! He is in there again tonight. Clearly he is seeking comfort in Teddy's old bed.


----------



## bobbycos (Aug 5, 2013)

Speechie said:


> Yep! He is in there again tonight. Clearly he is seeking comfort in Teddy's old bed.


exactly


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Sweet little Pazu! He misses his little buddy.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Speechie your Avatar picture is Beautiful...
what a wonderful memorial to Teddy and a Tribute to the Love Pazu shared with Teddy as well...
Give Pazu lots of extra attention...he needs reassuring to...
Hugs and prayers for your family.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I reread the first few threads introducing Teddy and my heart broke all over again. After Teddy was through with his quarantine, Pazu immediately adopted him and the quote was something like "as if he'd been waiting his whole life for him". That was the day before Teddy went to ER. Pazu needs some hugs too.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Such a sweet photo. I know you all will be fine - but the journey to get to "fine" can be painful. Here's to a wonderful New Year (as she raises her coffee cup); a loving, healthy, happy furbaby, a new friend for Pazu and a new companion for son.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks, guys, that is exactly why to whole thing has been so incredibly emotional for us. I have had to say good bye to older cats over the years, and it was a very sad, it hurt. 
This time it just felt so much more raw because I knew Teddy was just a baby, Pazu's heart was going to shatter, and my son got this cat to be an unconditional friend as he is a very bright lonely 6 year old. Not to mention how I felt about our perfect new friend! 
My son is coping and hopeful someday we will get a new friend, and I am devoting a lot of time to Pazu each day, I can see how sad he is, how he longs for his 'friend of a lifetime'. It was so unfairly and abruptly brought to an end. 
We are all just clinging to each other to weather this storm, you know? 
Meanwhile I can't seem to keep off of the ragdoll sites hoping to find a reputable breeder who tests all her cats for corona virus exposure and who may have a little love for us in march or April. And I am scared to lose my heart again, yet I long for more...

He was taken far to soon, the whole thing just sucks. Horrible holidays this year. Maybe that is why I am looking ahead to the spring, just trying to find light in the middle of this darkness.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Call each breeder and tell them about your concerns. Ask to talk to people that have successfully adopted from them. References will go a long ways.


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

Marcia said:


> Call each breeder and tell them about your concerns. Ask to talk to people that have successfully adopted from them. References will go a long ways.


This is a great idea. You may want to draft up some questions based on your experience with Teddy. You may want to ask for references and vet records/references as well so that this may give you peace of mind. 

I would also ask your vet (and/or their staff). They may know breeders that actually bring their kittens (and parents!) in to be looked at to lessen the chances that they are sick or have any other issues.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

You are being so wise in the aftermath of something horrible.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Just a quick update with a glimmer of positivity through this sorrow. 
The vets office called me, someone anonymously paid for the euthanasia and cremation bill. 
I am stunned, apparently one of my fb friends reached out and did this for me to ease some of the financial burden given I had a $2000 emergency vet bill at a different office. 

Just sat down on the floor and cried my eyes out for the kindness of people. Truly, there is still good in the world, and I'll pay it forward someday...

One week gone, never forgotten, rest in peace sweet Teddy, you touched many people you never met.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

What a lovely, kind gesture for you Speechie and to remember Teddy! I know just how you feel today; it is exactly 4 weeks since Mocha passed away and I still miss her painfully.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Speechie said:


> The vets office called me, someone anonymously paid for the euthanasia and cremation bill.


That is pretty darned awesome. Good job, kind person.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Aww, that's such a nice thing for someone to do. There are still some nice people out there!


----------



## bobbycos (Aug 5, 2013)

good friend there


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Wish I knew who did it! Vets office said the person just called in their cc number to pay it off. Still stunned and grateful, that bill is the hardest to pay emotionally, yk?


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

What a nice ending to a horrible tragedy. We all grew to love Teddy as we followed along with his story! I well know the pain of paying that last bill; the vet insisted on being paid right after the shot went in and I was literally howling with grief. The vet didn't seem to understand the emotion either....but that is another story. I am truly grateful that you were spared paying that bill...it is heartrending to say the least!

You are truly blessed with your friends on Facebook!


----------



## Lexie's mom (Aug 31, 2013)

Wow, that's just amazing. It seems that all we ever hear about are the bad people in the world. This restores my faith in humanity. I would have sat down and cried my eyes iut as well. Im sure whoever did this for you got alot of joy knowing they really did something so special.
As far as a vet wanting immediate payment, I'm baffled by that in a way. Our vet came to our home on a Friday evening when our 17 year old Sadie's time had come. She walked us through everything, never rushed us us before or after. Before she got ready to leave I asked her if she would like me to give her a check and she just looked at me and said "no, now is not the time for that". Our vet is a woman who has a feline only practice and maybe that's the difference.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Our vet didn't ask for payment that day either, they expected it on pickup of his ashes, so it was really wonderful to have someone take that burden off of me, now I can pick up the little box and have a quiet reflective time without thinking about $


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Speechie...
What a wonderful friend you have. I can be quite cynical about humans, but when someone does something like that (and I know that there are tons of wonderful people out there), I am reminded that there is a lot of truly caring people, we just dont hear about them..

About the bill after having put a beloved furry one down. Last year, I had two cats I had to put down, 10 weeks apart. I was emotionally unprepared for both.

Both times, I was with either my sister or her husband. Without my knowing it, they paid off the bill before I could. You are right. It's such a kind thing to do for someone whose heart is breaking from having to say "goodbye"..

The "bill" part of it is very cold, impersonal, and business. And that is so hard when one's heart has just broken in two...

I think paying it forward someday is such a kind and loving thought.Thanks for sharing...


----------

